# Upgrading Macbook RAM



## gargreen7 (Apr 12, 2009)

Late 2008 Macbooks can be upgraded to 8GB of RAM due to a silent update from Apple a while back.

I'm looking to upgrade from 2GB to 8GB but totally unsure which actual ram to buy. Could anyone please advise?

I'm lead to believe that this link is ok

Kingston Technology Apple 8GB Kit: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories

Or would anyone have a cheaper alternative?


----------



## sirkuk (Mar 5, 2012)

If you Google Crucial, that website will scan your machine to tell you what's suitable for your machine.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## gargreen7 (Apr 12, 2009)

thanks ! just giving it a go now


----------



## samwh91 (Dec 14, 2011)

sirkuk said:


> If you Google Crucial, that website will scan your machine to tell you what's suitable for your machine.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


This is what i did, upgraded from 4gb to 8gb. Was really easy and worked has worked fine since.


----------



## aerodynamic18 (Feb 12, 2011)

yup did mine with the kit from crucial. Dead easy to do


----------



## gargreen7 (Apr 12, 2009)

all ordered ! thanks - 8Gb RAM here we come


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

I went from 4GB to 8GB in my 2010 Macbook Pro, it was night and day :thumb:


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

GR33N said:


> I went from 4GB to 8GB in my 2010 Macbook Pro, it was night and day :thumb:


Jesus, it only took me 5 minutes 

:tumbleweed:


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

m1pui said:


> Jesus, it only took me 5 minutes
> 
> :tumbleweed:


Get your coat .... :lol:


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

I upgraded my 2011 MBP from 8Gb to 16Gb only last week using Crucial memory, the hardest bit was removing/replacing the ten screws on the case. Total time - 5 minutes, go for it.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

How much did you pay for the 16GB upgrade? I originally just looked on Crucial and they're wanting £110! Last night was looking around and can buy the same Crucial chips through eBuyer for about £71 or Corsair for £65 

eBuyer: Crucial 16GB kit £71.50 (1.35V, as opposed to the stock 1.5v, but many people are running it successfully on their Mac's)
eBuyer.com: Corsair 16GB kit £65.32. Which I'm almost certain is the same as this Corsair 16GB Mac Memory which they're selling for £76.00 (Apple-Tax perhaps?).
eBuyer: Kingston 8GB single module £31.68 so £63.36 for 16GB


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

I'm sorry to admit I allowed myself to be ripped off by buying direct from Crucial - cost a few quid more but I'm more than happy with it.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

I've also previously bought direct from Crucial. Memory and now my SSD, would never have thought that the price would be so dramatically different elsewhere. 8GB (2x4GB modules) are fairly similar price across the board, it's the 16GB (2x8GB) ones that are the big difference.

It was purely by chance that I stumbled across it when I clicked through from one of there emails I get regularly.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Just thrown my hat in the ring with the 2x8GB Corsair memory. Even with express next day delivery it's barely more expensive than the Crucial from there and cheaper than all others, bar Kingston.

We'll see.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

I looked at Corsair as I've bought it for my son's desktop. I've also used Crucial and Kingston before.

Chances are it all comes out of the same plant.


----------



## DesertDog (May 15, 2011)

Anyone have a You Tube link on how to do this?


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

gargreen7 said:


> all ordered ! thanks - 8Gb RAM here we come


Let us know how you get on and what difference it makes as I'm thinking of doing the same

JB


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

It's a doddle - if I can do it anyone can. Honestly it takes longer to take the ten screws out of the Mac's base-plate than it does to replace the RAM.

Have a look here on iFixit and select your Mac model, it'll give you a step-by-step illustrated guide.


----------



## DesertDog (May 15, 2011)

DW58 said:


> It's a doddle - if I can do it anyone can. Honestly it takes longer to take the ten screws out of the Mac's base-plate than it does to replace the RAM.


A very easy upgrade and well worth it!


----------

